# which fogging system to use.



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey folks,

Im thinking of getting a fogging system for my crestie thats living in a 45 cubed exo terra.

I'm thinking between a zoomed habba-mist, a zoomed repti-fogger or a lucky reptile superfog/superfog nano.

Basically I want something that isn't too loud, easy to set up, produces a decent mist (will it condense on the glass??) not majorly worried about the cost as they are all fairly similar. And could potentially be hooked up to other tanks in the future. Also how easy are they to set up for coming on at timed intervals e.g 15 secs every 3/6 hours or would i also need to buy an external timer (if so what would you recommend).

regards

Tris


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

anything american... helps the ecomomy here... next?


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Look up MistKing systems. . .if you want reliable performance and are prepared to pay for it. . I doubt you'll be disappointed. . . at least take a look.
Cheers
Marcus


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

hi there found this system the other day might help you, Lucky Reptile Super Rain mist system

take a look 

Paul


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

fogger £3 from ebay
plug adaptor £3 also from ebay

exactly the same as exo-terra's fogger


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Trissai said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Im thinking of getting a fogging system for my crestie thats living in a 45 cubed exo terra.
> 
> ...


We use the Zoo Med Repti fogger on our cresties here in 45 x 45 x 60cm and is fine.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

i have just ordered the exo terra mosoon for my crestie i will tell you how it goes when it gets here from usa habu!


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

petman99 said:


> We use the Zoo Med Repti fogger on our cresties here in 45 x 45 x 60cm and is fine.



how loud is it, heard its a bit noisy? or would you say its acceptable, I dont mind a bit of noise.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Trissai said:


> how loud is it, heard its a bit noisy? or would you say its acceptable, I dont mind a bit of noise.


 
I would say it is not over noisey.


----------



## Hexas (Jun 26, 2011)

iv got the lucky reptile super fog and it seems good, only had it a short time. i know you can get the parts to repair it if it goes down unlike the others. you will need a timer though but thats not hard to sort. lots of fog, very little noice and solid unlike the exoterra one


----------

